# CA finish on Cocobolo



## wickford (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm trying out my first CA finish on a pen made with Cocobolo.  Since this is such an oily wood, I'm wondering if it will work.

Any thoughts/opinions on this?

Thanks!!


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 6, 2008)

Wipe the blank with accelerator to remove some oil. I use the accelerator in a bottle for this, not the aerosol. Use a sanding sealer or a slurry of sanding dust and CA. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by wickford_
> 
> I'm trying out my first CA finish on a pen made with Cocobolo.  Since this is such an oily wood, I'm wondering if it will work.
> 
> ...


----------



## leehljp (Feb 6, 2008)

It is not hard to do, IMO. Cocobolo will chip on the ends if you are not careful when separating the bushing from the CAed blank. Cocobolo along with ebonies did that often for me, so I changed to the mandrel less method and haven't had a problem since. Except for the occasional chipping in removing the bushings, I never had a problem with cocobolo.

Below is a picture of some of my duck calls. The second one from the left is cocobolo and I didn't do anything to prepare it for CA other than what I do for other woods. It wasn't kiln dried and it had the normal amount of oil as are all that I get from around here. My CA was purchased from Monte on this forum and it does well.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 7, 2008)

I've read that folks do this, but If you use accelerator to clean the blank, wouldn't that cause a problem with applying the finish?   I would think it would be hard to get an even distribution of the ca with it curing almost immediately. 

Dan


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 7, 2008)

The accelerator dries quickly. I use it and have no problems. I can't tell that the CA cures quicker than when I don't use accelerator as a cleaner. I wouldn't have suggested the use of accelerator this way if I experienced less than excellent results. I don't know what else to say. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> I've read that folks do this, but If you use accelerator to clean the blank, wouldn't that cause a problem with applying the finish?   I would think it would be hard to get an even distribution of the ca with it curing almost immediately.
> 
> Dan


----------



## wickford (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay, so I tried the CA and I had a problem with it "clouding" on the ends of the blank.  What am I doing wrong?  Just for fun, I sanded and polished it to see what it looked like...The middle portion of the blank came out great, but the clouded ends looked cruddy (as expected).

I know I need practice, but if anyone can offer advice as to why I'm seeing this on the ends, that would be great!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 7, 2008)

I have no problem with several of the "complaints" others have. Why? I'm not sure. Read my tutorial and give it a try. Maybe it will help you get the look you want. There are several other methods to look at and try. You must be doing something a little differently close to the ends than on the rest of the blank. My CA article can be found here: http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles   Good luck and I do hope you get this problem solved.

I should also add that I do not use denatured alcohol any longer to clean the blanks. I should edit my tutorial. If I do clean the blanks I use accelerator exclusively. I just like the way it works.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by wickford_
> 
> Okay, so I tried the CA and I had a problem with it "clouding" on the ends of the blank.  What am I doing wrong?  Just for fun, I sanded and polished it to see what it looked like...The middle portion of the blank came out great, but the clouded ends looked cruddy (as expected).
> 
> ...


----------



## leehljp (Feb 7, 2008)

If you are using denatured alcohol (DNA), that could be the problem, - for some people (not all) it has been the culprit of cloudy finishes. If you are fine sanding the blank on the lathe as it turns and getting it warm or even a little hot, the heat will cause some release of moisture from the wood as the CA is being applied. 

Old CA or bad CA has been known to cause clouding too. 

AS to what Don wrote above - he was kindly offering the suggestion of using accelerator to CLEAN the blanks. Wipe some on with a cloth or paper towel and clean the blank of oily residue. Wipe it off like you would alcohol. Of course you don't leave it wet on the blank before applying CA. Accelerator will be as effective in cleaning oil as alcohol but less likely to cause the clouding. Just don't leave it wet on the blank before applying CA.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> 
> The accelerator dries quickly. I use it and have no problems. I can't tell that the CA cures quicker than when I don't use accelerator as a cleaner. I wouldn't have suggested the use of accelerator this way if I experienced less than excellent results. I don't know what else to say.
> Do a good turn daily!
> ...


----------



## leehljp (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan,

It is not that the BLO seals off the dried accelerator, it is that the accelerator dries quickly or is wiped off quickly without a problem. I use accelerator in different situations regularly and add CA layers almost immediately. Never had the problem that you are expecting. Reality doesn't always take the path of anticipated logical reasoning.  

Of course, you can wet a blank with enough accelerator and place CA on top of that - before the accelerator is removed, wiped off or dried and yes, you will have problems.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan F,
No offense taken and I too didn't mean to sound upset. I use boiled linseed oil first, then CA and I also use CA followed with the oil and see no difference in the results. My pens go directly from he lathe to the buffer. I sand to 1000 with regular sandpaper prior to applying the finish.

I apply CA immediately after the accelerator dries...it dries very quickly...and have no problems...with or without the boiled linseed oil. I do not friction dry the oil as is suggested by some. Anyway, good luck with the finish. It is not really a difficult finish to master. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ligget (Feb 8, 2008)

Don are you using the pump type accelerator? 

Then pump the product onto a clean cloth and wipe the blank?

Thanks Don, I only have a 50/50 success rate with Cocobolo.


----------



## THarvey (Feb 8, 2008)

I have not been able to achieve a CA finish on cocobolo that I like.

I started sanding cocobolo up to 6000 micromesh, then EEE cream, then finish with Myland's high build friction polish.  This seems to take advantage of the natural oils in the wood.  I love the results and so far have been able to reproduce it successfully.

I have had other turners (some on IAP) feel the finish and mistake it for CA.

Only time will tell if the finish will last very well.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi mark,
For cleaning blanks I use accelerator in a bottle...not a pump bottle..I just place the cloth over the bottle mouth and tip it over to wet the cloth. 
Do a good turn eaily!
Don


> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> Don are you using the pump type accelerator?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ligget (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> 
> Hi mark,
> For cleaning blanks I use accelerator in a bottle...not a pump bottle..I just place the cloth over the bottle mouth and tip it over to wet the cloth.
> ...



Hi Don

Thank you!


----------



## wickford (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the help on this subject!!!  After about 4 tries, I decided to use a different CA as I thought the one I was using may have been old...Well, that was the ticket.  1st try with the "new" CA and the finish is great!!!  Looks like I'll keep practicing as I think I've found my new finish of choice!!


----------

